
LeCun vs. Rahimi: Has Machine Learning Become Alchemy? - wolfgke
https://syncedreview.com/2017/12/12/lecun-vs-rahimi-has-machine-learning-become-alchemy/
======
moocowtruck
>“We are building systems that govern healthcare and mediate our civic
dialogue. We would influence elections. I would like to live in a society
whose systems are built on top of verifiable, rigorous, thorough knowledge,
and not on alchemy,” said Rahimi.

I like this guy

